# Tarmac frame size?



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

It's, been about a month or so since I bought my bike. The Bike is a Tarmac Comp Size 58cm. I'm about 5'11- 32" inseam and pretty asymmetrical upper and lower body. However I feel this bike is a bit to big for me (top tube length)?
Here is some of the recent changes I've made on the bike to suit me a bit better.
Stem was 110mm now 90mm,handlebar was 44cm now 42cm. Cranks are 175mm and today I'd install a non set-back seatpost Vs the FSA/SL-K W/Setback.

Seatpost exposure from top-tube to seat rails = six inches and three quarters.

So, here is my question how tall R you and what size Tarmac are you riding?
What size handlebar,crankset,stem do you've?

Thanks Luciano


----------



## TxTim (Nov 1, 2009)

Luciano,
I am 5'10'' with a 33 in inseam and am riding a 54cm Tarmac with 42 cm bars and a 100mm stem. This is the size that my LBS fitted me for and it is very comfortable.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

TxTim said:


> Luciano,
> I am 5'10'' with a 33 in inseam and am riding a 54cm Tarmac with 42 cm bars and a 100mm stem. This is the size that my LBS fitted me for and it is very comfortable.


 Thanks Tim :thumbsup: 

Anybody, riding on a non set-back seatpost?

Thanks Luciano


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm also riding a 58cm, and the bike is a Tarmac Pro SL 2009. The big difference is that I'm 6'5"! The stem is 120mm flipped down (previously was 130mm), 10mm of spacers, 44cm bars, 175mm cranks and stock set-back seat-post with saddle fairly far forward. My proportions are long in the legs and arms, but relatively shorter in the torso. The top-tube is the critical dimension for me and I sized down to get the top tube length that I wanted. I have a metric butt-load of seat-post showing (more like a mountain bike)! The bike fits me really well - perfect for spirited rides of 30-40 miles but also comfortable for very hilly century rides (eg. Death Ride).


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

6'1", 32.5 inseam. Will be riding a 56cm in 2010.

Specialized top tubes are very long. Head tube is also quite tall.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm 5'10" with a 33" inseam. I ride a 54 with 42cm bars and a 105mm stem.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

6'1", 33 inch inseam. Built like a gorilla.... long arms and torso, stumpy legs. Ride a 58 with a 110 stem, to get the right reach. 1 cm of spacers under flat stem. 175 mm cranks.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam.

Currently, I have two bikes:

1.) 58.4cm tt & 11cm stem

2.) 57.5cm tt & 12cm stem

I prefer the feel of the 57.5/12 bike. This puts me right in between the 56 and the 58.

To get a similar fit with the SL3, I would need either:

1.) 58.2cm tt & 11cm stem

2.) 56.5cm tt & 13cm stem

In the 58, I'd need the team geometry to get the bar drop right. The 56 could be the normal version.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm 6'0" with 36 inseam
Tarmac SL 2009 frame 56cm stem 100mm


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Keep in mind that inseam and reach (together with your torso length), not just your height, are addtl important indicators in calculating frame size Based on the info you describe, your 32" inseam and symmetrical upper body, you may be best suited for a 56cm frame. Just curious, did your LBS fit you before you purchased your $3k+ bike? Was there a reason you went so big? Do you have flexibility issues and need the taller headtube of the 58cm? What type of riding are you doing (racing, weekend warrior, or just ‘round the block)? Even the 56cm would have given you a tall headtube with a much more proportionate toptube for your body type, and if you need more height you can simply flip your stem.
EM3


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

em3 said:


> Keep in mind that inseam and reach (together with your torso length), not just your height, are addtl important indicators in calculating frame size Based on the info you describe, your 32" inseam and symmetrical upper body, you may be best suited for a 56cm frame. Just curious, did your LBS fit you before you purchased your $3k+ bike? Was there a reason you went so big? Do you have flexibility issues and need the taller headtube of the 58cm? What type of riding are you doing (racing, weekend warrior, or just ‘round the block)? Even the 56cm would have given you a tall headtube with a much more proportionate toptube for your body type, and if you need more height you can simply flip your stem.
> EM3



EM3, THNX 

To answer your questions, there was no Bike Shop involved in the purchase of this bike. It was a spur of the moment thing - got it from eBay. As far as flexibility goes, there is no problem. I'm coming from a FreeRide/Enduro MTB and I was doing long 25 to 30 miles rides on it. Very small frame and short toptube, 38lbs bike, 3lbs tires. No more racing for me. I've given enough blood, personal and family time to the sport just want to enjoy the view and do long rides 60 to 80 miles. I'm 42 years old and I just want to be in shape and stay off medications.

I'm, no newcomer when it comes to bikes. I have been riding for over 37 years and riding bikes is a lifestyle for me. But I've been off roadbikes for over 20years and I forget about the compact frames :idea: . You're right about the 56cm. I think that is the right size for me or even a 54cm. The changes I've made made a huge impact and I feel better now when doing long rides or riding on the brake hoods. I just did my first 60 miles last weekend and I felt comfortable on the bike.

I think I'll ride this frame for a few months and upgrade with a SL3 or a Giant frame when money becomes available again.

I appreciate your reply and I think you're spot on :thumbsup: . Thanks for every one reply's this is very useful info. 

Best Regards Luciano
Happy Turkey day to everybody here


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm 6-2 with long legs, short torso and stiff neck. I have a 36" cycling inseam, and was fitted into a 58/XL Tarmac (582mm ETT), but need a short stem (80mm X 16 degrees) and a straight (no set back) seatpost to make it all work. 56/L did not have enough stack.... could not get the bars high enough and seatpost was full extended to get to the 82.5mm I need for BB-to-saddle-top. With my zero setback stem, the saddle tip is 8 cm behind the BB centerline, and my 2008 Tarmac is dead freakin' center perfect. Here, next to a 58 Madone with 572mm ETT...


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

_So, here is my question how tall R you and what size Tarmac are you riding?_
_What size handlebar,crankset,stem do you've?_

5 ft 11 inch
34.0 inch "true" cycling inseam (bare feet, floor to crotch). 

frame : 56 cm ('09 SWorks Tarmac SL2)
seat post : standard post that comes with the frame, I think it's a 15mm setback. Saddle (Specialized Team Toupe) is well within its safe front-back range. 
cranks : 172.5 mm.
handlebar : 3T Ergosum 42 cm. 3T measures center to center, but some (eg, Deda) measure outside-to-outside.
stem : 3T 100mm, 8º pointing _down_. 

you didn't ask, but _spacers under stem_ is another key measurement : 30 mm.

Picture : http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130609&postcount=431


----------

